# Quick fix



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Didn't take photos, but I went to a manufacturing plant today for a Bradley for operated sink that wouldn't turn off without lifting the foot pedal. Found the spring to be broken. No supply house had parts in stock. So I found a welder on the floor, got permission and tacked it together for a fix till the parts arrive in a few days. I was in and out in an hour, which was nice considering it was a 2 hour ride with no traffic, and I was able to beat traffic


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Sounds like your getting the hang of the new job and maybe enjoying it a little. Quick thinking on the spring.


----------



## CT18 (Sep 18, 2012)

So a 2 hour ride you must have been 25 miles from home. I do not miss that traffic.


----------

